
Internet Disruption Report: February 2020 - dbelson
https://internetdisruption.report/2020/03/23/internet-disruption-report-february-2020/
======
telesilla
This morning my partner disconnected the modem when vacuuming and we both
panicked that the internet was down. It's unfathomable, at this time, how
critical this service has become for so many of us, who would perhaps live
first without running water than lose connectivity.. Applause to the brave
souls keeping our infrastructure up.

~~~
ur-whale
>disconnected the modem

Are you still using a modem? Or have you already switched to full-on "zombie
apocalypse" mode and started to rely on previous century, proven tech.?

~~~
bendoerr
They are surely referring to their Cable Modem, DSL Modem, Cellular Modem, or
Fiber Modem.

~~~
ur-whale
> They are surely referring to their Cable Modem, DSL Modem, Cellular Modem,
> or Fiber Modem.

This was tongue in cheek, but clearly lost on some.

But since we've now switched to full-on anal retentive mode: none of the above
are modems since there's no modulation or demodulation happening in any of
them.

~~~
poizan42
What is Quadrature Amplitude Modulation then?

------
imperialdrive
I support a couple hundred people working from home and have seen multiple
cases where 'fiber' internet was getting <3mbps and 150+ms average, making
VoIP and even RDP pretty awful to use.

CenturyLink seems to be the worst offender so far. They must _really_ over
provision.

~~~
boulos
> They must _really_ over provision.

Oversubscribe :).

~~~
imperialdrive
Ohhh, yup, thank you!

